

Maybe we should start thinking of Youtube as just one channel. - dbosson

As video moves from TV to the internet it is silly to think that any one website can handle all the content, even if that one website is owned by Google.  On TV there is not one channel for every show; there are many channels that focus on certain types of shows.  The internet should be the same.  There should be many websites that focus on specific types of shows, and there should be one directory that lists all these websites.  <p>This is just a fringe thought, but imagine if a company builds an application that lets all the major media companies have their own website, where they can show whatever shows they want. And all this application does is tie all the video websites together.  <p>Kind of like how Yahoo listed all the cool websites, this application could list all the cool video websites [in an interactive way].  

======
s_baar
This is a good idea and will inevitably become reality if YouTube does not
come up with a way to organize all it's content by multiple layers (subject,
content, region, language). Also, I remember seeing that there was a website
like youtube but for racists that were kicked off yt. 3 years ago I'd not have
been sure that Google would be really willing to execute it's goal of
"organizing all the world's data," but now that we've seen they're willing to
compromise in order to penetrate China's market, you can bet they'll be
willing to reach an resolution to objectionable content.

Your theory is not entirely out of the question even if the above is true.
Google may have acknowledged this. I say this because they have said that
youtube will remain youtube while Google video will be a site to organize the
content.

Most major networks do have applications online to view their content.

